# Hennepin County Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,2,5,7,8,13,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,25,26,28,31,33,34,35,37,38,39,41,42,43,44,46,48,50,53,54,57,59,
62,63,64,66,67,68,69,70,72,75,76,77,78,80,81

49 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,4,8,10,11,12,14,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,26,28,29,31,32,34,35,36,37,39,40,45,47,48,49,50,52,53,55,58

34 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,5,7,8,13,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,25,26,28,31,34,37,38,39,41,43,44,46,53,59,63,64,66,68,69,70,72,75,76,77,78,80,81

Total 39


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

5,7,13,16,21,23,25,26,31,34,37,41,43,46,59,63,64,66,70,72,75,80,81


23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,8,10,11,14,18,19,20,21,22,24,28,29,32,34,35,36,37,39,48,49,50,55

24 total


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Qual Results-

1st-#2-Sam-O/H-Sylvia McClure
2nd-#8-Lucy-O/H-Mike Matson
3rd-#10-Hannah-O/H-Paul Panichi
4th-#27-Jet-O/H-Jim Hurst

RJ-#22-Ike-O/H-Tom Horel
Jams-
#3-Ripple-O/H-Jim & Linda McDowall (Jim)
#23-Cash-O/H-Dave Furin

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Sylvia, Mike, Paul and Jenn


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,10,11,18,20,21,22,32,34,35,37,39,48,49

14 total


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Great job Mike and Lucy for the Qual second and QAA!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st - #41 Holland H/ Farmer O/Ed Aycock
2nd - #7 Nora O/ Lance Brown
3 - #21 Dottie H/ Farmer O/Keith Thompson
4 - #26 Ozzie H/ Farmer O/Mike Molthan
RJ - #13 Tipsy H/ Rorem O/Jeff & Deborah Townsend

Jams 
5,16,23,25,31,34,43,46,59,63,64,72,80,81

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#22 Goldy O/H Charlie Hayes
2nd-#21 Gracie O/H Sylvia McClure
3rd-#49 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#37 Pistol O/H Wayne Anderson

RJ-#35 Laska O/H Jacquie Anderson

JAMS- 39,34,32,20,11

CONGRATS TO ALL !!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Sylvia McClure with Gracie and Sam on their 2nd and 1st place weekend; and to Dr.Ed and Danny on their Open win! 
Charlie wins the Am with one of Gracie's "nieces", way to go!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Congratulations to Sylvia McClure with Gracie and Sam on their 2nd and 1st place weekend; and to Dr.Ed and Danny on their Open win!
> Charlie wins the Am with one of Gracie's "nieces", way to go!


X2!!!
Way to go Texas girls!!!


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

Great job Lance, and Nora,
B3 good job with Gertrude


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations Troy Tilleraas and "Willie" on his first Open ribbon!!!


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

Much thanks to Roz, wayne and the rest of the club members and Chester for making our
job a lot easier. Weather, grounds and hospitality was great.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Congratulations to Sylvia McClure with Gracie and Sam on their 2nd and 1st place weekend; and to Dr.Ed and Danny on their Open win!
> Charlie wins the Am with one of Gracie's "nieces", way to go!


X2 congrats Sylvia, Sam and Laila QUAL wins on the same weekend...... cool


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st - #41 Holland H/ Farmer O/Ed Aycock
> *2nd - #7 Nora O/ Lanse Brown*
> ...


Soooo close...2 Open second places and an Amateur WIN in the last four trials...your uncle B is VERY pleased...


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

You should be proud Bon... Nora looks great and Lee
had a really nice trial going as well, a small hiccup in the 4th 
in a very tough Am.


----------

